# Please Help! CD-ROM not working!



## Shannon1222 (Aug 31, 2002)

I don't know a lot about computers, so try not to frazzle my brain when you help me out, please. Whenever I try to install something from my D drive, it says CD-ROM not recognized. Also, when I put a CD in the D drive to listen to it, it says that there is no CD in the D drive.. Then I try to check the drives and the computer doesn't even say that there is a D drive...Do you think you can help? Or did I confuse you?


----------



## badsha (Jul 4, 2002)

Hi !
First have you installad any new programes or new hardware lately, has the drive been working ok until recently?

Is it listed in the systems properties under hardware device manager? ( right click mycomputer and select properties and then device manager and cdrom and check that it says working ok or there might be an error message displayed there, if so then write what the message is here )


----------



## Shannon1222 (Aug 31, 2002)

I checked the Device Manager and it says (about the CD drive): This device is not working properly. It used to work, but all of a sudden it stopped working...


----------



## badsha (Jul 4, 2002)

do you have a windows startup disk if not then create one( you do know this ?). bootup using the startup disk and choice boot windows with cdrom support and see if it will read the drive.
If it does then try copying the folder WIN98 on to your harddrive, then we can try to run system file checker from windows. This might detect the missing or corrupted file and try to restore it.
It will ask to insert the cdrom just redirect it to the harddrive where you installed WIN98.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Go into the Device manager and look at the Hard Disk controllers. The CD-Rom is usually on the Secondary IDE; if this has lost it's drivers you will get the kind of behavior you report. If there are any errors there, remove the controllers (you will probably have to remove the "parent") and reboot. Hopefully Windows will redetect and reinstall all drivers.


----------



## evermore25 (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm having the same problem myself. For some reason the i can't access the CD rom or USB Flash drive on the Acerpower FH. Oddly enough when reboot the machine with the cd/dvd inside it will finally recognize it ... until I try to put another one and then i'm back to where i started


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Laptop? desktop? Bought yesterday, 13 years old? Brand name and model? Or built by you or your best friend? Give us some ammunition to help you here!
Uninstall in Device Manager and reboot as suggested.


----------



## evermore25 (Oct 22, 2007)

The Machine is a AcerPower FH R01-B3 that was purchased last month. Already tried to uninstall and reboot but no luck.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Try this:
http://www.aumha.org/regfiles.htm
Cd Gone


----------

